# S-Scale Trolley?



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I did a quick search in this Forum but didn't find anything on the topic. Does anyone know of an S-Scale trolley, preferably reversible, that can run on standard FLyer track? Or has anyone fabricated their own using a Flyer-based item? I'd love to have a reversible trolley to run on a point-to-point line or a closed loop on my layout much like a street car. I've heard of Putt-Putt but cannot find any as they are rare or just gone. Port Lines only offers Putt-Putt and is sold out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have run across some in my searches.Portline Putts was one.

Here is one that was made,
http://paheritagemodels.weebly.com/limited-run-products.html

I think just recently I saw one in S for sale somewhere I went and searched but came up empty handed.

Your just going to have to start a 3 rail layout.

I will keep you in mind when I search. I thought I saw one in S. I don't bookmark things i see about S. Maybe I should start a folder.

How about a streetcar?
http://www.diecastdirect.com/asp_modules/add_item.asp?ProductCode=C55033

It is 1/50......I know they sell motors for O streetcars I don't know if they do for this.
Kind of big for S anyway huh?

You should custom make, hand fabricate one. 
That will keep you busy for a while. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

T-man built one from a kit.

I bet an enterprising basher could come up with something. Maybe a cut down 663 with two ends...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

NBF,
One of the guys as a couple of them and another guy has one. I will see these guys Wednesday night and find out who makes them.
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

NuttinButFlyer,
I got an answer for you, one of our guys replied he has Bachmann On30 trolleys with SHS F-3 wheel sets. They are very nice looking and run very well.
Aflyer


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree. Mine runs great, but still on n/s EZ track. Using it on our Christmas Village display. Bought it used at a local show for $35.


----------

